# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Εκθεση καναρινιων Β. Αμερικης, απο τον Ruiz

## oasis

*Στον διαγωνισμο καναρινιων Βορειου Αμερικης,στα καναρινια Yorkshire , το πουλι του Best seven ανηκει στον Ελληνικης καταγωγης εκτροφεα John Kotsoros. Το παρακατω αρθρο σχετικα με την εκθεση ειναι γραμμενο απο τον καλο μου φιλο Tony Ruiz. Ενα πραγματικα μεγαλο εκτροφεα στα Yorkshire, με δικη του ιστοσελιδα σχετικα με την ρατσα και πολυ προθυμο να μοιραστει τις γνωσεις του με το forum μας. 

The Seven Best Yorkshires at the 2014 USA National Show*
The USA National was held November 20th thru 22nd, 2014 in Dayton, Ohio, U.S.A.The U.S.A. National show is as big a bird show as it is a social event. It’s a gathering of breeders and people with the same thing in common; bird keeping. The 3-day event starts by checking in birds on Thursday. The judging starts on Friday morning, and a formal dinner banquet and presentation of awards ends the event on Saturday night. The National is broken up into 18 Divisions consisting of many species and breeds of birds. The Type Canary Division is where the Yorkshire Canaries are exhibited along with several other types of canaries, all being adjudicated by a single judge. Each type competes for best of its breed in its own Section then against the other breed Sections for the best Type Canaries in Division and the top honor going to the overall Best Champion Type Canary. With many great teams of Yorkshires brought in from all over the country and Canada, this is indeed one of the most competitive of all Divisions. I believe that the quality of the Yorkshire at the National has improved dramatically in the last 12 years, thanks to a handful of knowledgeable Yorkshire breeders who are breeding some very nice birds. These breeders are also sharing their surplus with many newcomers to the breed. In my opinion, this is good for the fancy and good for the Yorkshire as it attracts younger breeders which helps the fancy grow. 

Yorkshire canary breeder John Kostoros came in from Canada while I drove in from outside Chicago. Bob Milkowski flew in from New Jersey and John Djakov as well as Bernard O’Connor came in from New York. Many others came in from other parts of the country and all exhibited super teams from what I could see, making this year’s competition most intense. The exhibitors were all filled with anticipation and excitement as to the outcome of this grand event! 

The Best Yorkshire at this year’s National went to John Kostoros from Canada who exhibited a clear yellow cock which was a quite a nice bird of good position and substance.The 2nd best went to yours truly with a neck-marked buff cock also of very good position, great feather and drive, if I do say so myself. The 3rd best Yorkshire was also mine and was a buff cock which I thought had with great feather, position and were very Golding Model-like. The 4th best Yorkshire went to Bob Milkowski with a variegated yellow, nice bird with good position and substance. The 5th best Yorkshire was exhibited by me and was a light variegated buff cock which I thought had great feather, position and shape. The 6th best bird was exhibited by Bob Milkowski and a over-year yellow hen of great feather, position and a real credit to Bob’s program. The 7th best Yorkie was a wonderful white cock bred by John Kostoros from Canada and was a great bird of superb substance and roundness. It was one of the best white Yorkshires exhibited in quite a while. 

I’d like to congratulate all the other winners who exhibited their gorgeous birds. Now let’s move on to the 2015 breeding season as the National Cage-Bird Show is just around the corner!!







John Kostoros presented the Higgins award for best Type Canary,
By Dean Reyes & Type Judge Raquel King




John Djakov, Raquel King, John Kostoros   AJ Sunjaya AJ  Sunjaya John Djakov John Kostoros and Tony Ruiz  
Tony Ruiz and Dodi Sunjaya at the Banquet Dinner The Yorkie guys talking birds at the show hall 






Best Champion Bred By 2nd Champion Bred By                     3rd Champion Bred By 
John Kostoros Tony Ruiz Tony Ruiz









4th Champion Bred By                                                         5th Champion Bred By              6th Champion Bred By 
      Bob Milkwoski                                                                       Tony Ruiz                                      Bob Milkowski






                 7th Champion Bred By 
               John Kostoros

----------


## oasis

υπαρχει και φωτογραφικο υλικο το οποιο για τεχνικους λογους δεν μπορω να ανεβασω και θα παρακαλουσα τον καλο μου φιλο Δημητρη να αναλαβει τα περαιτερω

----------


## jk21

Μεχρι το βραδυ αργα ,θα προστεθουν στο αρχικο ποστ

----------


## oasis

ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο και κουραστικο για καποιους φιλους μας να μεταφρασουν το κειμενο απο τα Αγγλικα στα Ελληνικα αλλα αφου το εχουμε το υλικο θεωρησα σωστο να το μοιραστω μαζι σας. Ειναι μια μινι συνεντευξη απο Tony Ruiz που εγραψε το πιο πανω αρθρο.

----------


## oasis

in what age did you start breeding canaries? I started breeding birds at the age of 12, but Canaries at 25.
why did you decide to breed yorkshire canarie? it was family tradition? love at first sight or you just like this type? Love at first sight, when I saw the Yorkshires for the first time, I knew this was the birds I would breed to the end. 
how many pairs do you breed now? the past years? I normally bred around 12 pairs, but a few years ago, I poisoned my birds with bad seed, and lost about 90% of them, ever since I keep 
a few more birds in case something happens, I have something left to work with, so now I keep about 40 birds I total, even If I don't breed them all. 

how many square meters is your bird room? My bird room is about 20 feet by 12 feet
do you have sun lighting or lamps? I use lamps
what type of cages do you use? I use English style box cages, with 18x12 cage fronts
what are their dimension? 18x12 double breeders
do you think that a flight cage is neccesary? what dimensions do you prefer? I use two flight cages that are 4 feet long by 2 feet tall. I think it's neaseary for the adult hens
to fly and get exercise if not they get to fat, and fat hens don't breed. 

do you have the same mixture of seeds whole the year? what do you change per season? I use two seed mixes, in the summer I give a very simple seed mix of 80 % canary seed and 15% rape with 5% steal cut oats. I feed this until I start getting birds ready for breeding, When I start getting them in condition for breeding, I change the diet, I use a richer mix of seed, 70% canary, 30% rape,to that I add a mixture of Hemp,steal cut oats, thistle, and a little flax seed, I mix this with my seed and become very rich, it gives the birds extra protein and it's much hotter with the hemp seed. 
what kind of seeds do you use? I mix my own, I buy all separate, plain Canary, and rape and I mix how I want it. 
what type of egg food do you use? I don't not use commercial egg food, I use Couscous that I cook once a week, I add Carrots, Broccoli and hard boil eggs and a multi vitamin for children.
I keep it very simple, because I think breeders have problems, when they get to high tech, with all the foods on the market claiming they are the best.
I give my birds that are for human consumption. 

how many times per year do you disinfect your birdroom? Once, right after the last show. 
can you tell us a tip,what to do when we are choosing the birds to be pairs? benefits of cocks, benefits of hens etc how many births do you have from one pair?

I don't pair my birds, my hens rear the young alone, I run one cock to 4 to 5 hens, I get two nest from each hen, and the way I chose my birds for pairs, I look for the best position, shape
that look like the Golding model, and feather and size is last.

do you use foster parents? what type of canaries? I don't use fosters, But I keep a few song birds, and If I have a young hen that may ne do a good job, I move the chicks, but rarely does this happen. 
in what age do you start the training for the young birds? I hang a show cage onto the stock cage at around 12 weeks old, and take it on and off until they finish the molt. 
in what age do you start to color them? same age about 12 weeks old.
the yorkshire canary has changed seventeen times until now (i think so), do you think that it needs more improvement? No, I think the current model has every quality
we need, and need more judges to judge by the Golding model. 

what do you think about the level of Greek yorkshire canaries and comparing with other countries what is your opinion about the Greek breeders? I think the Greek breeders have advance 
a great deal in the past 10 years, the birds are of very good quality and they are as good as some of the surrounding countries.

do you think that all the European clubs of yorkshire canaries can be joined to one club? I think not, it may not be a good idea, because they way it's now, it works very well. 
Any time you get to many clubs together, everyone become like politicians, Everyone wants things done their way, and to many opinions. (Sorry no offence)
look at C.O.M many politicians, some things are very good, but some very bad too. 

have you met interesting people and personalities (all over the world) all these years that you are breeding Yorkshire canaries? 
I have been very blessed, I came into Yorkshires at a time to have had the honor of meeting and being friends with breeders like Norman Hallsworth, Percy Jamies, Ian Mesley, Joe Cluderay,
Jim Bannon, Goerge weeks, Ollie Quinn, Brian Keenan, Bob Milkowski, John Kostoros, and Panos Panagiotis.

Panos, read your question, and my reply to follow. 
You are welcome to share this information with your club and breeders, to use in your website if you think it will help anyone, I'm happy to share anything you might need. 
All the best to you and your local breeders. 
Tony Ruiz

----------


## jk21

ετοιμο και το φωτογραφικο υλικο !

----------


## oasis

ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!!

----------


## oasis

και ακολουθει συνεντευξη με τον Ελληνοκαναδο John Kotsoros,πολυ μεγαλη μεγαλη μορφη στην Αμερικανικη ορνιθοκουλτουρα και απο τους κορυφαιους εκτροφεις καναρινιων Yorkshire. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σας κανω και μια μεταφραση 


*Q.1: In what age did you start breeding canaries?*
I started breeding canaries at the age of 25
*Q.2: Why did you decide to breed Yorkshire canaries? it was family tradition? Love at first sight or you just like this type?*
I started breeding regular canaries at first (color canaries), but when I was introduced to the type canaries, I fell in love with the Yorkshires.
*Q.3: How many pairs do you breed now? The past years?*
I usually keep 20 hens and 12 cocks for every breeding season.
*Q.4: How many square meters is your bird room?*
My breeding room is 5 meters by 15 meters long (75 m2)
*Q.5: Do you have sun lighting or lamps?*
I use both sun lighting and artificial lamps (vita light)
*Q.6: What type of cages do you use?*
I use English type cages (they can be viewed on my website www.johnkotsoros.com)
*Q.7: What are their dimensions?*
My cages are 50 cm x 35 cm x 40 cm. N.B. these are compartments that can become a flight if you remove the separators.
*Q.8: Do you think that a flight cage is necessary? What dimensions do you prefer?*
I do think that a flight case is very useful, if one has the space for it. The important thing is not to overcrowd the flight, and leave lots of space for the birds to fly. This will eventually avoid fights between them as well.
*Q.9: Do you have the same mixture of seeds whole the year? What do you change per season?*
I feed my canaries the Belgium brand canary seed Versele-Laga all year around.
*Q.10: What type of egg food do you use?*
I use the ORLUX dry egg food for my canaries.
*Q.11: How many times per year do you disinfect your bird room?*
Due to a lack of time I disinfect the entire bird room once a year, but ideally I like to do it twice a year.
*Q.12: Can you tell us a tip, what to do when we are choosing the birds to be pairs? benefits of cocks, benefits of hens  etc.*
I try to pair my best birds together in accordance with the color, feather quality, legs dimension and overall type of my Yorkshires.
*Q.13: How many births do you have from one pair?*
On average, I can get from 6 to 10 birds per breeding pair.
*Q.14: Do you use foster parents? what type of canaries?*
As most of my Yorkshires feed their babies, I usually do not use foster parents, but if necessary, I will not hesitate to use them.
*Q.15: In what age do you start the training for the young birds?*
I usually start training my birds at the age of 3 months.
*Q.16: In what age do you start to color them?*
I start coloring them as soon as they are born and continue through the year, to prepare them for the exhibitions.
*Q.17: The Yorkshire canary has changed seventeen times until now (i think so), do you think that it needs more improvement?*
I don’t really have an opinion on if the model should change or improve; I try to follow the guidelines set by the English.
*Q.18: What do you think about the level of Greek Yorkshire* *canaries, according to your experience with last year and comparing with other countries? What is your opinion about the Greek breeders?*
Being Greek, I am very proud of the Greek breeders, and I wish them to compete at a professional level and be at the top one day; along with the Italians, French and English. I am not really up to date with what is done in Greece, but from what I see on Facebook, I am very impressed and try to keep a close eye on the outcomes of the Greek breeders.
*Q.19: Do you think that all the European clubs of Yorkshire canaries can be joined to one club?*
I don’t see why this could not happen. Let’s see what the future holds.
*Q.20: All these years that you are breeding canaries, have you met interesting people in this hobby, do you have good friends in all over the world, friends that you will never have if you are not related with this hobby?*
This hobby has brought me lots of joy over the years and many good friends all over the world that share the same passion as I do.

----------

